# Any Luck Getting Guide To Fit Screen?



## Bill L

Is anyone having any luck getting the guide to fit the screen without messing up the picture?

I am running a 922k on a Sony KDL52XBR4


----------



## olguy

This is a problem for many of us with various and sundry tv manufacturers and screen sizes. It has been discussed on this and other forums almost from the day the 922 was released to the public. After 9 mos I rarely notice it anymore. But it was distracting for a long while. It would seem to me Dish engineers and programmers could find a fix. One of the first things you have to do with a Panasonic blu-ray player (and other players by other mfgs I suppose) is adjust the screen size. One of the first things you do with a Logitech Revue is adjust the screen size. Unfortunately the Revue appears to not use that adjustment on the Dish signal.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Trust me on this... Dish is well aware of the problem. It is one of a handful of problems that have been with the 922 since the initial release... and I make sure to let them know about it any time I contact them for any other reason.

They are well aware of the problem... but for whatever reason don't seem to want to do anything about it.

It should be a relatively easy fix to just bring in the EPG from the bottom and the left side so that it doesn't get cut off for those of us who are seeing that.


----------



## MDavidM

One option, if your TV has the setting, is to adjust the picture size to "Native" which eliminates overscan and displays the full image being sent to the television rather than trimming the edges.


----------



## ZBoomer

I still personally feel this is a problem with the TV having excessive overscan, not the receiver. I like the receiver using all my screen real-estate.

Having it adjustable would be best I suppose, but in lieu of that, I prefer it the way it is.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

ZBoomer said:


> I still personally feel this is a problem with the TV having excessive overscan, not the receiver. I like the receiver using all my screen real-estate.
> 
> Having it adjustable would be best I suppose, but in lieu of that, I prefer it the way it is.


The problem here is that the majority of HDTVs will have some small amount of overscan.

That's why most programs don't put important stuff at the extreme edges of the screen... because they don't want it to be cut off.


----------



## [email protected] Network

I just noticed this thread and I will say that I never noticed the issue up until it was pointed out to me here. I have to assume, and please correct me if I am wrong, that we are talking about the station logos disappearing over the edge of the screen on the left side.

I see how that can be noticeable and make you wonder whats wrong. I knew there was a setting to change how the picture sits on the screen and I always assumed it caused the screen to go wider or narrower and taller or shorter. I played with it and realized I was wrong. I did actually change this setting on my test TV and got a happy result, but it was interesting what it looked like in the shift setting versus what was displayed when it went back to live TV and also when in the guide. It took me a few tries but I seem to have a whole guide and whole picture on TV. The only thing I noticed missing were the "continuing program" arrows on the right side of the guide, which were there when I started. There is also a channel line that only shows about 1/3 of itself at the bottom of the screen. Neither of those seemed important to me because as soon as I channel down, that last program shows and the guide shows me 3 hours of programming (almost). 

For those of you who have not done this, here is a temporary "solution" (I intend to send it to the platform manager still). I first made not of where the guide sat on the left side of the screen and how much of the image (channel logo) was cut off. I accessed the setting to adjust the picture "location" (and for those of you new to the platform it is Menu-Settings-Screen Adjustment). I moved the picture right. Note: While in the setting it actually was showing me a black bar I had created where the picture was not taking up the whole screen on the left side. On the 32" TV I was using, it was about an inch. I closed the setting and exited the menu and sure enough, there was a slightly smaller black bar then the setting screen showed, but it was still there. I entered the setting again and shifted left approximately the same distance as it was missing on the screen in normal TV. The thick black bar on the left side was not as big as it was originally, but it was still there on the setting screen. I then closed the setting (be mindful not to "cancel"). I went back to live TV and the picture looks complete (no unused picture), including the channel logos on each channel and I did go through them all. I then brought up the guide and it also looks complete as far as the logos on the left side. The only noticeable content missing, as I mentioned before, were 2/3 of the last program on the list and the "continuing program" arrows, which in my opinion are not needed. Again, this just made the guide better in my opinion even though it was not the ability to change picture "size".

As I said before, I am sending this over to the platform manager (whom I should be able to contact tomorrow) and point it out. I looked on the "Known Product Information" list and it is not there, which means its not known to the guys who can fix it yet or they are considering overscan a TV issue. I will point out to him the need to be able to adjust the picture in both height and width (as I noticed it needs both). Also, if no one else has pointed this out as a workaround and the moderators like the fix for a temporary solution, posting it where ever there may be other threads on it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks. I will post back here if I get any other word from my side.


----------



## olguy

TonyT I hope you have better luck getting something done than a bunch of subscribers have had calling in. I was told last May by a 922 trained CSR that it was a "known issue" at that time and engineering was working on it. So, hope it gets re-engineered sometime but I guess my old brain has adjusted to it because it no longer bothers me.


----------



## Bill L

TonyT,

While you are fixing things, something has to be done about record start and stop times. My DVR's start early and end early. Sometimes this cuts off the end of a show.

The response from customer service is that this is caused by information supplied by broadcasters. 

I am a recent convert from DirecTV. This does not happen with their DVR's. I suspect but don't know that they may address the problem with software. Try setting up a 922, 722 and DirecTV receiver to record the same shows. See what happens.

My wife is unhappy with me for switching to Dish because it sometimes cuts the end of shows or previews.


----------



## [email protected] Network

I'll take a look at that too. Thank you for giving me a reason to pry my eyes away from the dual screens and 50 websites I look at daily and go "play" with the gear, it helps to keep me at a mild stage of insanity. LOL. Does this happen with particular channels, all channels and any recording? How much of the show does it chop off, or is that even available to be known? In order to "lose" this bit, does it require setting a timer in a certain way?

Sorry for all the questions. I just like knowing as much about the issue going in to testing as I possibly can, that way when I give the information over to people who can fix it I have given them as much information as possible. This is another issue I did not see on the KPI list.


----------



## mcss1985

Wow, I had this same problem ever since I got my 922 (only a month or so ago) and it was a little bothersome to me, but I never knew how bad it was until I just fixed it. I didn't know the guide was supposed to look like that. It was only slightly bothersome before. If I ever have to go back to that for whatever reason it will be unbearable now that I know what it really looks like.

At first I just noticed that mine just cut off the logos on the left and the last channel on the bottom row. I did what Tony did and adjusted the screen to the right and up a hair. That fixed the logos, but not the bottom channel, but I was that worried about it so I didn't readjust it and just dealt with it. 

After rereading this entire thread just now I thought that maybe I was missing more than I knew. MDavidM's suggestion made me go there my TV menus and I found that my TV (Sammy 58C7000) screen size was set at 16:9. I changed that to "screen fit" and viola. "Screen fit" on my TV must be akin to "native" like David was talking about. 
The guide now looks perfect. I never saw the lines that box in the guide on the far right and on the bottom like Tony said.

Obviously this will not work on all TVs and this issue still definitely needs to be addressed by Dish, but I encourage you to check all settings on your TV to see if you might find something that will help.

Good Luck.


----------



## big boot

Bill L, I noticed the same Dish timer problem after switching from Directv. A fix from Dish would be nice, in the meantime here is a workaround we have been using that 'usually' works:

- Menu / Settings / Record Plus
- Verify Activation = Disable / Tv Pref = TV2 / then save
- Menu / Settings / Series Timer Defaults
- Start Early = 0 / End Late = 5 / then save (If you do less than 5 minutes, it still cuts off, go figure).

It doesn't always work, but it has helped in our case. Good Luck BB


----------



## Bill L

TonyT,

I can give 2 examples of timer issues.

Last night Grey's Anatmony on ABC ended about a minute early.

Also Royal Pains on USA ended early. It showed the show to be 59 minutes.


----------



## Bill L

The problem with extending timers is that this can cause a conflict if you are recording 2 shows in the hour after.


----------



## big boot

"Bill L" said:


> The problem with extending timers is that this can cause a conflict if you are recording 2 shows in the hour after.


Yes you're correct. This timer stuff gets complicated quickly.

If what you are recording is availble at a later time, it will automatically pick the later time to avoid the overlap conflict, but if it is a movie etc with only one showing, its still the conflict problem you note. Dish needs to improve their timers to match the competition. BB


----------

